# Hairspray recommendation (not tested on animals)



## vabookworm (Aug 21, 2006)

I have fine, straight hair and live in an area with 100% humidity. I've used KMS Max Hold for years, but they've changed the formulation and dramatically increased the price. I tried a few in the Fructis line, but found out that Garnier still tests on animals.

Does anyone have a recommendation on a good hairspray - who's company does NOT test on animals?

Thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul Mitchell is good


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 25, 2006)

I couldn't honestly tell you if they test on animals or not, but Tressame works really really well


----------



## vabookworm (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw some threads on here for BSH (Big Sexy Hair) products. I found the hairspray worked great, not tested on animals, and was cheaper than the Matrix (worked better too). I went back over to the mall at lunch and bought the shampoo, conditioner, and thickening spray. I do use Paul Mitchell tea tree shampoo/conditioner too, and I bought some of their sunscreen for color-treated hair.

I looked at my list for cruelty free living, and I didn't see TRESemme on either list. I did find another site that listed them as owned by Alberto-Culver Co. and that they did test on animals. The bottles will usually say not tested on animals or cruelty free.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 26, 2006)

i agree paul mitchell is really good. thats what i use.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm surprised Janelle didn't recommend BigSexyHair! LOL!


----------



## vabookworm (Sep 14, 2006)

I bought the BSH Spray &amp; Play Harder and this stuff is great! I recommended to a friend and she loves it as well. You don't have to use too much and you can still work with your hair after spraying it on. I love it better than the KMS that I was using (until they raised the price, made the canister smaller, and changed the formula!).


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 14, 2006)

I know Nexxus Makes good products and they do not test on amainals You can try that.


----------

